# New Breed - need advice!



## DharmaBuns (Oct 29, 2013)

I've decided to cut way back on my Tans for the time being so I wanted to get into another breed. I've only done running breeds so I don't know much about the other body types and really want to learn. 

I had always wanted to do Silver Martens but I really don't have the room for big rabbits. I decided to do a breed that I never thought I'd do in a million years - Silver Marten Mini Rex. I know that there are a LOT of MR breeders and that competition is really stuff but it looks like fun and if I stick to that variety it will be a fun side project while I focus on my spots.  

Now, as I mentioned before, I've only done running breeds. I have no idea how to determine if a mini rex is good or bad. Even after reading the standard I'm a bit confused. I also don't know how to pose them correctly and it's more difficult than I thought it would be to find good examples online. I have pictures of the ones that I'll be picking up (at least I will have them soon) but I'm not sure what I can tell from a picture. 

Any advice would be totally appreciated!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 29, 2013)

I love this site for evaluating mini Rex: 
http://cottonwoodfarms.tripod.com/pencil.html

Be very cautious when buying mini Rex. Due to their popularity as pet rabbits the show room has become flooded with many poor quality animals. Oh and the nice ones come at a large price.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh wow, thanks so much Sarah! That's exactly what I was looking for (although all of the interesting looking links at the bottom of the page didn't work. phooey) 

Fortunately, the buck that I am starting with was BOV at the 2012 Convention in Open so I think I'm good with him. I'm also getting a couple of does from a well known SM MR breeder and then another from a well respected judge here in MI that raises MR. 

One of the does is a broken Silver Marten - how do you tell these apart from a regular Broken Black?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 1, 2013)

Yay good

And it should be obvious from the markings if there are enough. If you have Charlie's then it will be hard. Silver martens basically have tan pattern markings (nostrils, eye circles, ear lacing, etc) that are silver or a white to off white color. If you do have a questionable rabbit then a breeding test cross can be performed. I don't know how that would be done but it can be a way to tell


----------



## DharmaBuns (Nov 8, 2013)

I actually don't like brokens in any breed (I know some people love them but I just really don't like it) so I'm hoping to get some "regular" silver martens out of these crosses.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Nov 12, 2013)

Here are pictures of two different 8 week old Broken Otter does that I may possibly be getting. 

Does anyone have any comments on them?


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 12, 2013)

They look good to me! I have a charlie mini Rex, a castor mini Rex, and a BEW mini Rex. I am hopefully going to get a tri and a mini Rex with any type of blue on it. Whether its solid blue, broken blue, or any other variety. Here is a picture of the one I really want I just can't think of the name right this minute!

Is it blue otter? I think that's it.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 12, 2013)

I personally- I haven't raised MR in quite a few years now, but I like the bottom broken baby, the top one I'm not so sure on, I don't much care of the hindquarters on it. 
The adult is a blue otter- I don't see any Tan marking to make it an opal. Opals were my favorites when I had them. I also preferred brokens over solids- so much easier to clip their nails as I clipped them once a month to keep them short and neat.


----------



## majorv (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't do MR but I've seen plenty posed, and they aren't judged that much different than Polish. I like the 2nd one. The first looks like it's either pushing or pulling away, which affects how the hq look.


----------



## zaogirlo5 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry that I'm late to the thread, but I thought I would comment anyway...

I have to ditto what Sarah said. At the high end of competition there are some absolutely gorgeous animals. But because of their popularity as pets there are *a lot* of poor quality animals out there. Also, prices are much higher than Spots & Tans if you want quality stock. I don't mean to discourage, just trying to be honest...

If you know Tan type, you are good to go. Tans really have the same profile as Mini Rex honestly. The difference is that Tans and other running breeds have long limbs and are "elevated" in that sense. You are still looking for all of the same qualities otherwise in terms of type. They need to be short and deep with good roundness throughout. No extra length in the shoulder...no hollowness in the midsection...nice wide hindquarters.

In terms of the pictures, I'm not a Mini Rex breeder but I wouldn't purchase Mini Rex that young. Those animals still have a ton of growing to do and may turn out much better or much worse than the pictures. The biggest red flag for me is fur. You can get a good idea of density just by looking at a Mini Rex and both in that picture look super thin. In my experience, most reputable breeders hold into their rabbits longer before determining if they are keepers, sellers or culls. 

I would suggest going to as many shows as possible and watch Mini Rex judging even if you are not showing. I think that is the best way to learn any breed truthfully. If the judge is also a Mini Rex breeder that definitely helps even more (Kyle Y., Josh H., etc.). You will soon which breeders are dominant in your area. Talk to those people! My experience judging Mini Rex in Michigan is that they are a friendly bunch. I think you will enjoy them!


----------



## BunnyLov3r (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok! Thanks!


----------

